#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Bandscheibvorfall MRT Befund bitte Übersetzung >

## Yildirim

Ergebnis    
. Lumbosakraler Übergangswirbel mit Assimilationsgelenk rechts.
. Kleiner rechts mediolateraler Prolaps Th 12/11 mit Pelottierung des Duralsack ohne sichere
  Wurzelkompression bei Osteochondrose und Retrospondylose.
. Osteochondrose LWK  5/SWK 1 mit flachem rechts lateralem intraforaminalem Prolaps mit
  Tangierung der L5 Wurzel.
. Leichte Spondylarthrosen Lumbosakral.  
LG Yildirim

----------

